# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Manchester United Thread

## tammyy2j

So who is out the door this summer and who will be in?

Is Ronaldo saga continuing this summer and will he leave for Real Madrid?

Who will replace Fergie when he does eventually retire?

----------


## Siobhan

You are going to start a lot of threads here on each team... not everyone is a man u supporter

----------


## Perdita

Nor is everybody interested in football alltogether  :Lol:  (I am though  :Smile: )

----------


## lizann

Manchester United should keep Carlos Tevez

----------


## Katy

> Manchester United should keep Carlos Tevez


He'll be at a different club before the season is out, Fergie has missed his chance there i think by not playing him enough last season, hopefully he will come where the money is and come across the City, we could really do with him. As Barry as shown the footballers are not interested in the champions league they are interested in the money and playing. 

I have a feeling there will be a few players going this season from united. With Neville being eyed up by Middlesborough, that would be a good move for him if he can keep his fitness up.

----------


## tammyy2j

Manchester United have landed a world record Â£20m-a-year shirt sponsorship deal.

United have replaced failed American *insurance giant AIG with another US *company, the Aon Corporation, who have agreed a *four-year deal, starting in 2010-11. 

United chief executive David Gill claimed the sponsorship âstrengthened Unitedâs position as one of the worldâs biggest clubsâ.

Aon, the Chicago-based global financial services company, has agreed one of the biggest sponsorships in world sport and a record for football.

Bayern Munichâs Â£17m four-year deal with telecommunications company T-Home was the previous highest.

Gill added: âWe are *delighted to be entering such an important *relationship with a *company of the *stature of Aon and to have its logo adorn our shirts from the start of the 2010-11 *season.â

Aon chief executive Greg Case said: âIt is a unique opportunity when two *leaders in their respective fields can come together in a *partnership like this.

âManchester United is one of the most recognised sports brands in the world.â

In contrast, Barcelona donate Â£1.5m a year to Unicef in order to wear the *charityâs logo.

AIG, Unitedâs current sponsors, had to end their four-year deal after being bailed out by the US Treasury.

Meanwhile, Gill met with Carlos Tevezâs advisor Kia Joorabchian yesterday. United are believed to be willing to pay the asking price, but the Argentine ace has asked for time before committing himself.

----------


## Perdita

Ronaldo is playing for Real Madrid next season. Doubt it will make much difference to Man U's success.

----------


## alan45

80 million quid for a footballer is disgusting. The world has gone completely MAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

All he does is kick a ball about for 90 minutes. Its not as though he discovered a cure for Cancer :Angry:   :Angry:   :Angry:

----------


## Hannelene

> Ronaldo is playing for Real Madrid next season. Doubt it will make much difference to Man U's success.


Really?
Is that for definite?

----------


## Perdita

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> Ronaldo is playing for Real Madrid next season. Doubt it will make much difference to Man U's success.
> 
> 
> Really?
> Is that for definite?


Yep, for a fee of Â£80m.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/foot...td/8094720.stm

----------


## parkerman

> They were hammered. Just go to show how far behind British football is compared to the rest of Europe.


No. It shows how far Manchester United (and every other team in Europe) is behind Barcelona.

----------

Chloe O'brien (02-06-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Aye Messi is something else.

----------


## tammyy2j

Barca are in a league of their own

----------


## Perdita

Ryan Giggs allegedly had an eight-year relationship with his brother Rhodri's wife.   :EEK!: 

The footballer is said to have first met Natasha at a Manchester nightclub in 2003, while his wife was pregnant with their first child. The relationship ended four months later when Natasha started dating his brother, until the autumn of 2004 when they embarked on a seven-month fling, reports the News of the World.

The pair are alleged to have met on various occasions over the coming years, such as the day after his second child was born in October 2006 and again in April 2010, shortly before her Las Vegas wedding to Rhodri.

She apparently told a friend: "I knew it was wrong. It's the worst possible betrayal. I tried to end it but my relationship with Ryan was like an addiction. Anything he said, I did. If he wanted me to drop everything to meet him, I would. I just couldn't say no.

"He instigated it all. It was all on his terms. There were constant calls, constant texts, constant meetings. But Ryan was never romantic with me. He never told me he loved me. It was all about sex."

Rumours of the affair began circulating in 2008 and Natasha is said to have described it to friends as "Manchester's worst-kept secret". They reportedly last saw each other on April 9 this year.

Liberal Democrat MP John Hemming recently named Ryan as the footballer who had taken out an injunction over an alleged affair with Imogen Thomas.

----------


## tammyy2j

London, June 11 (ANI): Ryan Giggs could face jail if he is found to have misled judges about his happily married family man status in order to obtain an injunction to cover up his alleged affair with glamour girl Imogen Thomas.

The crime carries a maximum sentence of seven years in jail.

Giggs, 37, gave a sworn statement to the High Court in London declaring why he believed an order should be granted to stop details of the alleged six-month fling being made public.

He relied on the fact he was married with two children whose privacy he wished to protect. The order was granted by Mr Justice Eady to stop Giggs or his family being named.

But his sister-in-law Natasha, 28, has since claimed she had a secret eight-year affair with him behind the backs of his wife Stacey, 32, and brother Rhodri, 34. 

A third alleged lover is also understood to be considering telling all.

Lawyers say if Giggs is found to have deliberately withheld details of other affairs from the court he is open to prosecution, reports the Daily Star.

D-Day for the footie star is November 7 when he will give evidence at a hearing to determine if the injunction should remain in place.

Legal sources claim Giggs will now be under pressure to drop his injunction fight, even though it could allow Imogen to tell her side of the story. (ANI)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Mr Giggs aint the hero or role model he was now he's had an affair with his sister-in-law some brother.

----------


## Katy

hope he does get done for it, and i also hope the courts really look at this superinjuntion law cause in my eyes its just not working!

----------


## parkerman

I bet Giggs is well pleased with the Â£200,000 he is allegedly supposed to have spent on getting his superinjunction. It certainly kept his name out of the papers... :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

Ryan Gigg's  sister-in-law has revealed that the footballer made her pregnant during their eight-year affair.

Natasha discovered the news shortly before her Las Vegas wedding to the Manchester United player's brother Rhodri and said she was "a million per cent" sure it was Ryan's. He gave her Â£500 for an abortion.

"It was awful. I was crying. All I kept thinking was, 'I'm getting married to Rhodri next month and I'm pregnant to Ryan, his brother'," she told the News of the World. "Ryan told me straight off, 'You know there's only one option - a termination. We can't ruin everybody's life'.

"I was due to fly out to Las Vegas to marry Rhodri within weeks and I knew I couldn't possibly marry him while I was pregnant with his brother's baby. Going through with the termination was horrendous. Even though I was with Rhodri and loved him, I had feelings for Ryan.

"He got back [from holiday] the day before the termination and arranged to meet me at Worsley Cricket Club. I remember it was a roasting hot day and Ryan came on his push bike. He was in his shorts and sunglasses and handed me Â£500, saying that was all he could get out."

Natasha also defended her relationships with other footballers such as Dwight Yorke and Danny Simpson, saying she doesn't go "hunting" them down.

Ryan is now said to be seeking therapy for sex addiction.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

This story get's more vile everyday.

----------


## Perdita

It really has

Ryan Giggs  allegedly urged his brother to divorce his wife Natasha, with whom he had an eight-year affair. 

The Manchester United player has shared with Rhodri his fear that the 34-year-old deliberately planned to "make a fast buck" by exposing their fling to the press, the Sunday Mirror reports. 

Ryan is said to have told his brother: "Dump your wife, she's trouble... She's talking rubbish and you need to turn your back on her. She's seen a chance to make it big and she's gone for it."

A source added: "Ryan is convincing Rhodri that Natasha has plotted all this to make a fast buck - and telling him she'd be better off without her."

According to the publication, the sportsman has also accused Natasha of "over-egging" details of their affair in order to overshadow his widely-discussed tryst with Big Brother star Imogen Thomas.

On how the scandal has impacted Ryan's relationship with his wife Stacey, a friend added: "That's all he's bothered about. It's what Stacey thinks that's important to him - and at the moment she believes Natasha is making a lot of it up."

It was claimed today that Ryan got his sister-in-law pregnant and paid her Â£500 to have an abortion. 

*What a cheek of him,if this is true*

----------


## tammyy2j

Stacey Giggs is kidding herself he is a dirty cheating scumbag who she should kick to the kerb and take to the cleaners forget about living the wag lifestyle

----------


## Perdita

Ryan Giggs's brother Rhodri has been accused of cheating on his wife Natasha, while she allegedly cheated on him with the Manchester United star.

The footballer and Natasha's eight-year relationship was revealed after Giggs was named in Parliament as the player behind the Imogen Thomas court injunction. However, Danielle Healy has now told The Sun that Rhodri cheated on his wife with her earlier this year.

"I think Rhodri has got a lot of balls trying to play the victim in all this," she said. "I might not have had an eight-year affair with him but what we did was still wrong. He was a married man with children when he had sex with me. 

"He wasn't exactly being the family man the night we got it together. Rhodri knew exactly what he wanted that night and I got caught up in the moment. Rightly or wrongly, we did what we did."

The brunette told the paper that she first met Rhodri in a Manchester pub in February.

"I was out with friends and Rhodri was sitting on the next table with Will Mellor and another lad. We started chatting when they called last orders and they asked where the party was going to be," she explained. "We went back to someone's house and started doing karaoke. Rhodri was up there singing away.

"I noticed he had rings on both hands. He was banging his right hand on a table and one mate asked, 'Is that your wedding ring?' Rhodri held up his left hand and said, 'No, that's my wedding ring'. Then he pointed to his right hand and said, 'That's my divorce ring'. I just thought it was a throwaway comment. But now it makes you wonder if he already knew what Natasha had been up to."

Healy continued by claiming how the pair had gone "upstairs to a spare bedroom" after Rhodri "tried it on". 

"We spent half an hour in the bedroom and then just went back downstairs and carried on the night," she said. "Then these two random women turned up. I think Rhodri's friends had called them. And everybody vanished into the night at about 3.30am.

"I didn't think much about it after that as I knew he was married. It was a one-night stand but I had his number and decided to text him just to make sure he was all right."

He allegedly replied: "I'm fine thanks. Just didn't want you emailing me on the off-chance, Natasha checks my emails. Hope you're well and maybe see you soon."

However, Healy said that she had decided to speak out after the brothers hit the headlines. 

"He is coming across all hurt and wounded but I don't feel sorry for Ryan, Rhodri or Natasha. They're all at it and as bad as each other," she added.

----------


## tammyy2j

8 - 2 win over Arsenal at weekend WOW!

----------


## Katy

i'd 8 - 2 be an arsenal fan right now

----------


## tammyy2j

Footballer Rio Ferdinand on Thursday lost his privacy action over a "kiss and tell" story published by the Sunday Mirror.

The England and Manchester United star was not at the high court in London to hear Mr Justice Nicol dismiss his claim against Sunday Mirror publisher Mirror Group Newspapers. Ferdinand will pay MGN's legal costs.

Ferdinand brought his case for misuse of private information over an April 2010 Sunday Mirror article in which interior designer Carly Storey gave her account of their 13-year relationship in return for Â£16,000.

The judge said: "Overall, in my judgment, the balancing exercise favours the defendant's right of freedom of expression over the claimant's right of privacy."

After the judge's ruling, Sunday Mirror editor Tina Weaver said in a statement: "The Sunday Mirror is very pleased that the court has rejected Rio Ferdinand's privacy claim.

"The judge found that there was a justified public interest in reporting the off-pitch behaviour of the then England captain and discussion of his suitability for such an important and ambassadorial role representing the country.

"We are pleased the judge ruled that Mr Ferdinand had perpetuated a misleading public image and the Sunday Mirror was entitled to correct this impression.

"There has never been greater scrutiny of the media than now, and we applaud this ruling in recognising the important role a free press has to play in a democratic society."

Ferdinand, who has three children with wife Rebecca, had told the judge at an earlier high court hearing that he was "extremely upset to read the story, particularly because it came out of the blue".

"It has been stressful and embarrassing for me to have to explain it to fellow professionals as well as family members and friends, and it has inevitably put a strain on my relationship with my wife," he said.

"People also started shouting things out at me in the street after the article was published – things like, 'Where's your new bird?'"

Ferdinand added that he had not met the woman named in the Sunday Mirror story for six years by the time it was published.

"Although I am a well-known person I make a clear distinction between my public and private life and do not seek publicity for my personal life," he said. "I do not see why I should not be entitled to a private life just because I am a famous footballer."

----------


## Katy

no wonder he played pants the other night! his head was clearly all over the place.

----------


## tammyy2j

Another league title for them, Van Persie has been outstanding this season great buy but they need to buy a defender and midfielder

----------


## Katy

Just goes to show your transfers in the summer really do make a difference. Unfortunatley Marwood messed it up for s and we didnt replace the players we lost. 

Hopefully a win for the blue in d fa cup n we can once again show that manchester is where footballs happeneing!!

----------


## Katy

Just goes to show your transfers in the summer really do make a difference. Unfortunatley Marwood messed it up for s and we didnt replace the players we lost. 

Hopefully a win for the blues in d the fa cup and  we can once again show that manchester is where footballs happeneing!!

Looking forward to see what transfers come this way. Theres talk about ledewonowski from BVB for man u and napolos cavani as being mancinid main target.

----------


## Siobhan

Alex is gone: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...rs-charge.html

----------


## Perdita

He will be missed .. he has been controversial but an extremely successful manager

----------


## alan45

Does this mean that referee Howard Webb will be looking for a new employer

----------

Siobhan (08-05-2013)

----------


## Katy

Yep looks that way unless he's going for the player manager referee position at the club. Where will Webb the red stay now when he's refereeing in the north west!! 

I wonder who will replace him. I think they are after Mourinho.

----------


## Katy

There will be a minutes applause for sir Alex in the 98th minute of Saturdays game.

----------


## tammyy2j

A legend it will tough boots for the next manager to fill he will be missed

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yep looks that way unless he's going for the player manager referee position at the club. Where will Webb the red stay now when he's refereeing in the north west!! 
> 
> I wonder who will replace him. I think they are after Mourinho.


David Moyes (Everton) seems the fav now to replace him

----------


## lizann

cant believe sir alex will finally step down, mourinho and guaridola must be angry they signed with chelesa and bayern munich as they both wanted to succeed alex

----------


## Katy

Moyes is definitely the bookies favourite and they have even started taking bets on the next Everton manager. 

Think Mourinho is out of the question as his clause for buy out is ridiculas.

----------


## Katy

Moyes is definitely the bookies favourite and they have even started taking bets on the next Everton manager. 

Think Mourinho is out of the question as his clause for buy out is ridiculas.

----------


## Perdita

It has been confirmed on breakfast tv this morning that David Hoyes is taking over at Man Utd .. I wish him good luck  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

Oh dear Everton are going to be gutted. I can't see the attraction to moyes he doesn't really play that great football.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Oh dear Everton are going to be gutted. I can't see the attraction to moyes he doesn't really play that great football.


Moyes did well at Everton and he offers stability and longevity I think and he has the backing of Fergie

----------


## tammyy2j

Everton manager David Moyes has signed a six-year deal with Manchester United, replacing Sir Alex Ferguson.

He will start his contract on July 1st

----------


## ghosthunter5487

We need to spend in January if we are going to reach top 4 this season

----------

deadlydave2 (08-12-2013), tammyy2j (09-12-2013)

----------


## deadlydave2

> We need to spend in January if we are going to reach top 4 this season


We really need to do something. I knew it was going to be a difficult first season under Moyes especially after taking over from a power manager like Ferguson.....but come on!!! I grit my teeth as I say In Moyes We Trust!!

----------

tammyy2j (09-12-2013)

----------


## ghosthunter5487

Under Sir Alex Ferguson in the first few season we were worse off but the club stuck by him and the rest was history. We need investment in the squad and David Moyes needs time to build.

----------


## deadlydave2

that's very true. I think there is an expectation that everything was going to be great right from the very start. He needs to make the team his own. I think there is a bit of "Living in the shadow of Ferguson" still going on. But time will tell.

----------


## ghosthunter5487

Ferguson took his first few seasons to adapt and he nearly got sacked. If we can buy in January there is still a chance to reach the top 4

----------

deadlydave2 (09-12-2013)

----------


## deadlydave2

The question is now, who do we buy???

----------


## tammyy2j

Do you think Moyes will still be around after this summer?

----------


## Katy

Tough call - there is bound to be something in his contract
I think it will be harsh if they get rid of him straight away as one season isnt long enough - I think that he should get another season to bring in some players - He is using Fergies at the moment and they just arent good enough in my book
Mata seems to be doing the business and that was a Moyes transfer 
Its going to be an interesting run in! No positions are set in stone yet.

----------


## Katy

Also lets not forget how well Martinez is doing at Everton.

----------


## tammyy2j

Bye bye Moyes and now Giggs takes over

----------


## lizann

van gaal and keane could be a good combo

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope they go and win the Europa title, do their city proud

----------

lizann (25-05-2017), Pantherboy (23-05-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

A 2-0 win to Man U - well done!

----------

lizann (25-05-2017), tammyy2j (25-05-2017)

----------


## lizann

jose did good with his tactics

----------

Pantherboy (25-05-2017), tammyy2j (25-05-2017)

----------


## lizann

jose out who takes over as interim

----------


## Pantherboy

> jose out who takes over as interim


I just read that it looks like Ole Gunnar Solskjaer will take over in the interim/for rest of the season. It appears they want Mauricio Pochettino long term. As a Tottenham fan, I hope he stays at Spurs!

----------

Perdita (19-12-2018)

----------


## parkerman

As a lifelong Liverpool fan, may I just say... :Rotfl:

----------

Perdita (19-12-2018)

----------


## Brucie

I'm starting to suspect that the Chairman of Manchester United is a lifelong Liverpool fan too!

----------

parkerman (19-12-2018), tammyy2j (19-12-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> I just read that it looks like Ole Gunnar Solskjaer will take over in the interim/for rest of the season. It appears they want Mauricio Pochettino long term. As a Tottenham fan, I hope he stays at Spurs!


He is going up north!

----------


## lizann

zidane but does he have enough english to take over as boss  :Stick Out Tongue:  would like roy keane to get a chance

fans do love baby face ole get giggs or scholes in to help

----------

